# Tagless T-shirts



## Ray Anderson (Dec 10, 2013)

Does anyone have any NEW information regarding tagless t-shirts. I would like to put my own labels in my shirts. Any information would be great!!!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

What kind of NEW info are you looking for? All shirts need to be manufactured with tags/labels, because the info on them is required by law. "Tagless" shirts just means it has a printed or transferred label as opposed to the traditional woven sewn-in label. If you want to have your own custom tag/label in your shirts, you need to remove the original manufacturer's tag/label. So "tagless" shirts would not really be an option. You are better off trying to find a supplier who uses "tearaway" tags so they can be easily removed. Traditional sewn-in tags can be cut or removed, but it's a little trickier and time consuming. If you are doing a high volume production run, you can get a "private label program" where the shirts are manufactured from scratch based on your specs and they will be produced with your own custom label.


----------



## Ray Anderson (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I meant to say tear away tags. I would like to place our own labels on our shirts. Also, is there place here in the US that can do private labels?

Thanks,

Ray


----------

